# Just Received; Fireflies E01 ( 10 / 2019 )



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

First Impression:

Looks like a nice little torch. Been in my mailbox 7 days..
I thought it was gonna take much longer to get to me based on the projected delivery time posted by Banggood. It is surprising small for a torch designed to use a 21700. I have no 21700's at the moment so I used the included 18650 adapter which works very well.

Since I just opened it at around midnight I had no time to take it outside. For comparison purposes I will be comparing it to my ProFlex Convoy M1 with NW XP-L HI. The E01 I believe is using an SST-40 emitter that is close in tint to the NW M1 I own.

Shining it in my darkened hallway it is very bright, especially on boost. Surprisingly it doesn't seem to have nearly as wide a beam pattern as the M1 and both seem very close to the same brightness when on their boost modes. The biggest difference is that the E01 heats up really fast. No so for the M1. The M1 also seems to have a much brighter spill pattern. Now the E01 looks to be using a TIR optic so I'm guessing that it's going to do very well in the throw dept. As long as the beam pattern is not too narrow it should do well.

The UI on the E01 is interesting. My first torch with the ramping UI. Will be interesting to see how well this works when actually riding. A double click gives instant Boost and DClick again takes to back to the last level that was used. I'm kind'a disappointed that the beam pattern is not as wide as I was expecting but before I judge this too fast I need to see how it works in combo with a good bar light.

The E01 fits on my helmet right nicely, same as the M1 only a little bit shorter. The optic on the E01 is about 25mm wide. The OP reflector on the M1 is a couple mm wider

Interestingly when you turn the E01 on boost ( like I said before ) it get real hot. Even after you ramp it down it stays hot and not just the front but the whole torch, battery tube included. Never noticed that with any other torch I own. Feels oddly warm when sitting in your hand. FWIW I guess that means it should work well in cold weather as I'm sure the battery will stay quite warm

I'll try to take some helmet mounted photos tomorrow when I get home from work. ( * I'll use my high-discharge Sony cells since the SST-40 can draw some major current ) Hopefully I won't have to deal with any ground fog. Temps will likely be in the 50°'s F by the time I get home tomorrow. I haven't done any bike riding all week... I'd love to test it out while MTB'n but I've been busy lately doing some Fall cleaning of my man cave. My place is badly cluttered. ( Cue the song, "A man needs a maid" by Neil Young ) The hard part is finding a place to put everything. When living in a condo your storage space becomes very limiting after almost 30 years. ...*Sigh*, I'll be off from work next week but likely I'll be very busy tidying up the M-cave and taking care of other business that I've been putting off for years. I don't think I've gotten one MTB ride in since May or June. After June it just got too hot and when it wasn't hot it was raining. Even set record high temps for September which completely surprised me. Looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope you make 2 screens from the Convoy vs fireflies.

I have to bad days at home.
I have now 2 weeks rain day by day and have no option to make some rides......

Set the temp regulation up to ~65°C from the light for MTB use.

and Turbo drains ~25-30 Watts for 2300 lumens.
use the basic high to 1500 lumens then your battery will last for 1 Hour.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Wasn't feeling well at work today but still decided to take the E01 for a spin on the helmet when I got home. Since I was pretty worn out I decided not to take any pictures and besides it was pretty cold outside as I had predicted. Unfortunately I didn't dress warm enough so had to keep the ride short.

In back of my building there is a series of paved pathways ( MUP ). I took a spin with the E01 set on what I would consider around 800 lumen. Actually makes for a very nice beam pattern for helmet use and has considerable throw. Fairly wide beam pattern too if aimed out far enough.

I had my Raveman CR-900 ( bar mounted ) only set on it's third level, just enough to cover right in front of the bike and let the E01 take the task of doing most of the work. Paved paths are not the same as single track but from what I could judge I think the E01 is going to make for an excellent budget helmet torch.

I did use the boost a couple times but didn't try to keep it on for too long. Boost is very nice though. Not sure it's an actual 2300 lumen but it's bright. I don't think it has the kick-ass throw of my Convoy M1 but for the $38.95 I spent, it comes real close to what my custom Convoy does and the custom Convoy I bought cost about twice as much. So far the E01 seems to be the best bang for the buck as far as a really decent helmet torch. Right now I have two Sony VTC6 3120mAh high-drain 18650's that should work pretty well using the included adapter. At some point though I should probably go ahead and buy a couple of the Samsung 5000mAh 21700 cells.

Almost forgot to mention; I tried touching the lamp head while the lamp was around the ~ 800 lumen setting and made note that it was only moderately warm ( while moving ). When the weekend comes I might get a chance to test it out on some flat / moderate single track so long as I don't wear myself out trying to clean and rearrange the CAt-cave. Also have to make sure I'm dressed warm enough as I hate the cold damp air down by the river trails.

*@Lostplaces*....yes, I will try to reset the thermal reg. to 65°C
Interestingly, the directions that came with mine makes note that the lamp also has a normal 5 mode UI but doesn't explain how to activate it. I may like the 5 mode even more because the three top modes are listed as ; 500 lumen, 1000 lumen and double click for turbo....still, the ramped setting I'm using now I like but it's always nice to have choices.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@Lostplaces*
> Interestingly, the directions that came with mine makes note that the lamp also has a normal 5 mode UI but doesn't explain how to activate it.


Its a reduced Anduril so 3 clicks.

if the light is turned on make 3 fast clicks and it jumps to light step mode.
again 3 clicks an you are in the ramping UI.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lostplaces said:


> Its a reduced Anduril so 3 clicks.
> 
> if the light is turned on make 3 fast clicks and it jumps to light step mode.
> again 3 clicks an you are in the ramping UI.


Thanks for that. Still when I tried doing this it didn't seem to work. I kept trying and when I then pressed the button it would just turn off. Finally I figured it out. In this format you still have to press/hold so it scrolls through the modes. Basically it works the same way as the ramping program only in defined steps. I'll probably keep it in this format because it has a defined output for each step. The only downside I see to this kind of user UI is that you have to press/hold to make changes to the output. That _might_ be hard to do when riding trails but it's a minor issue and not a deal killer. Right now I have to get used to using a torch that has the button on the head of the torch. This is the first one I've ever owned that is like that so I'll need more time to get used to it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Had a chance while at work tonight to shine the E01 around an open field. I liked what I was seeing. Been real dry in my area for the last 6 weeks. What rain we did get during that time was very sparse so I'm expecting trails should be dry. The only downside is that a lot of leaves are already fallen off the trees so that likely won't help me see trail features / obstacles.

It will be a short ride ( about an hour or so ) and likely it will be cold so I'll need to dress warm. Not sure what menu I'll use, the step ramp or the linear ramp. Been a long time since I rode my MTB. I'm gonna try to use the Raveman PR-1200 on the bars so the beam tints match.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Finally did get a chance to ride with the E01 on the helmet ( Raveman PR-1200 on the bars ). Sadly there were several things that screwed the ride. The place I chose to ride has a "No riding after sunset policy". Usually I don't let stuff like that stop me but in this case the entire road leading to the trail head parking lot is lined with signs every 100 ft or so saying "No parking, violators will be towed" That meant I couldn't stay too long after dark or I might find my car towed. Since I started just before sunset I had to be back before complete darkness or I might not find my vehicle at the parking lot when I got back. Need I say, that kind of thing is a real "Ride buzz Kill".

Making matters worse there was a commercial Utility van setting in the parking lot with two guys inside just setting there. I hate when I see people just hanging around doing a whole lot of nothing ( which then adds a "Spook" factor ). I did take a couple pictures but it wasn't completely dark at the time and the camera in my phone already has a tendency to make photos look brighter than they actually are.

So with that said don't pay the brightness of the beam pattern too much mind. The photos do however show the coverage of the E01 beam pattern. I was using the step mode menu of the UI. In that menu the most usable modes are the 500 and 1000 lumen modes. Actually I was very impressed with the 500 lm mode which to my eyes looked more like 600. I didn't use the boost mode as there was really no cause to since the 1000 lumen mode was providing more light than I usually need.

Sadly, I had to cut the ride short since I feared having my car towed. :madmax: I guess this means the next time I ride there I'll have to ride in from a couple miles away. Usually that wouldn't bother me but it does mean I have to tackle a very steep hill on the way back to the car. I've done it before and believe me it sucks. ( especially at my age )

*First photo is @ 500 lumen, second @ 1000 lumen. Raveman lamp was turned off.* I'm sure it would of looked a lot different in complete darkness but I was very impressed with this torch. It also worked very well in combo with the PR-1200 and I was only using the single emitter mode. Color tints blended seamlessly.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very sad that it decided to rain on Sunday. I really did plan on getting another night ride in with the E01

Anyway, in keeping with the torch theme of this thread I saw a very interesting video on Youtube today. The guy in the video sells modified torches and was using modified XHP50.2 emitters . Lots of great outdoor beam shots. Just keep in mind that he is using a modified C-moss LED driver, capable of provide 10A. His torches were probably outputting 4000 lumen and generating all kinds of heat. Still, a nice de-domed XHP50.2 produces a more NW beam tint ( as you see in the video ) and with a normal 3A driver should produce a nice 2000 lumen output, more than enough for MTB helmet use ( although I sure they would still get very hot at that output level )....food for thought.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I just got an E07. I think it would make an excellent bike light. I really like the beam pattern of multiple emitters with optics.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

and i get in some days 2x mf01 mini.
one of them will replace my Emisar D4S what i have used last winter for rides in the Woods.

yesterday i got it, and here how the 4000K looks like on the bike.









here you see a compare to your E07.
te biggest differences:
it can be feeted with all battery types, 18650 or 21700 and 26650 batterys.
~40% more throw without to spotty looking beam.
newer types of SST-20 4000K"4000k version" what i read they get the FD2 color bin.

get 2x mf01 mini with a promo code for 65$

EDIT:

the E01 is now avalible with a Osram ehite flat LED type.
4x higher throw, it will be with this LED like a star wars light sabre.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Back to the Review of the Fireflies E01*

Finally got a chance to ride with this torch mounted to my helmet Saturday.
Was using this in combo with the Raveman PR1200 on the bars while moving since both have a whiter tint. I will say both worked very well together although admittedly a warmer white would of been better in this environment since a lot of the leaves on the ground were dried out and a bit reflective. That said I had no problem seeing anything as long as it was not hidden by fallen leaves. While moving I set the Raveman to single emitter on the 400 lumen setting and the E01 to it's 500 lumen setting. Occasionally I would hit the 1000 on the E01 but only to see what it looked like.

*First photo is with the E01 on the 500 lumen setting with the Raveman off.
Second photo is the E01 on the 1000 lumen setting ( raveman off )
Third photo is with Raveman on, E01 on 1000 lumen I think.* Down range there is a tree to the left with a stick leaning against it that is about 183 ft. away. Hard to make it out in the photos because it looks so small but I could see this tree even just using the 500 lumen setting, no problem.

*Fourth photo; Raveman @ 400 / E01 @ 500
Fifth photo; Raveman @400 / E01 @ 1000*

I was completely surprised at the dryness of the trails. So much so that I planned a return trip on Sunday to do a complete loop. Sadly early Sunday morning it rained hard for about 5hrs which ruined any chance for a ride the next day.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

lostplaces said:


> EDIT:
> 
> the E01 is now avalible with a Osram ehite flat LED type.
> 4x higher throw, it will be with this LED like a star wars light sabre.


The Osram are what's in my e07. I got it for work and needed more throw. I would want warmer tint and higher cri if I was going to bike with it.

Skylumen version of e07 with white 1 option

4,800 lumen
80kcd

Don't mean to derail the thread. Just sharing info on a similar light

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I would very much like to see the E01 with a SST-40 in the 4500K range but the one I have is not too bad since most of the time it is aimed far ahead of me. More important to have a bar lamp in the NW range so the close in stuff doesn't have so much reflective feedback glare like you see in my photos using the Raveman PR-1200. Just so happened that the terrain on that specific day had lots of dead leaves that were dried out and lighter colored. First time I ever saw that effect while using the 1200. I had my NW Gloworm X2 on the bars with me but had decided before the ride that I would be using the PR-1200 which I rarely use. I really wish Raveman would decide to offer the PR series with a 4500K NW option.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

coke said:


> The Osram are what's in my e07. I got it for work and needed more throw. I would want warmer tint and higher cri if I was going to bike with it.


Ohhh have not noticed you buy a spezial version of the light.

yes thats the doenside of this, they are only build from 5400K-7000K same like the SST-40 LEd what is onlx availible from 5000K-7000K.

i found some rare 5200K Osrams and buy them form some DIY projekts.

ma warmer or warmest one option have to only ~65 CRI so not a big deal, but for thrower style lights thats not the biggest problem.

He offer the ROT66 now to with the Osrams optional with~ 10K lumen output and 100K lux throw.

i remember he try first to drive them harder ea LED ~ 1400 Lumen.......

@cat
so you happy with the throw and lightpower from the light or not?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lostplaces said:


> @cat
> so you happy with the throw and lightpower from the light or not?


Yes, the Fireflies E01 I find to be very useful and the throw more than adequate but I haven't had the chance to use it on a longer ride yet. During the short ride I took to get the photos I also noted that the head of the torch only got mildly warm ( in 60°F ambient temperatures )

I'm at the age where most of my MTB night rides will likely be no more than two hours. This being the case I very much like using just a lighter weight / self contained lamp on the helmet. I've gotten to the point where I no longer like carrying a hydration back-pack on my back which is where I used to carry the battery for my brighter helmet lamp. The E01 and or my Convoy M1's should serve me well in the future. The E01 though has a minor advantage in that it will work with 21700 cells and has a different more interesting UI ( of which I am getting better at using ). Still, I won't know what torch I will prefer until I can get some longer rides in and then do some more comparisons with both


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sadly I haven't been able to get more night MTB rides in lately. Seems to either rain just before the weekend or the weather has started to get more cold. 

Once again this weekend is going to be so-called "unseasonably cold". Basically means when the sun goes down the temps drop real quick. Only suppose to get as high as in the 40'sF on Saturday...*sigh*...which means it might get near freezing at night if I want to take a night ride on Saturday. I really do want to test out the E01 some more but I really do hate riding in really cold weather. ( Ah, Sunday it might get into the 60°F range  )

A couple nights ago while at work I was shining the E01 around in a dark field and was comparing it to the NW Convoy M1 I have. While both are excellent as helmet lights I'm starting to favor the E01 more simply because it seems that the TIR optic it uses "confines the spill of the beam pattern". This seems to have the effect of "redirecting the spill"which seems to make for a more evenly spread "wider spot". M1 has the longer throw and while throw is nice it is not everything when it comes to mountain biking. So far the E01 seems to combine "more than adequate throw" along with a "nice moderately wide and even beam pattern" which seems to work very well for mountain biking when used in combo with a good wide bar lamp. 

Believe me, in the past I've never been a fan of helmet lamps that were narrow spots or multi-emitter helmet lamps that had a circular form factor. The E01 somehow manages to get the job done. I guess the Chinese manufacturers finally figured out how to make a decent ( larger ) TIR optic to work with a higher powered single emitter torch. While the beam pattern is wide, it is not too wide...which, makes all the difference in the world. My Zebralight MK lV with Cree XHP-35, while very bright ( using an OP reflector ), just had too much wasted light out to the sides to satisfy me to use as a mountain bike helmet light for the type of trails I ride. 

Of course if I'm riding my road setup I still want my M1 on the lid but only because on the road I can ride faster so the added throw becomes much more useful at times.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Did a short ride ( ~ 45 minutes ) using the E01 ( helmet mounted ) on Nov. 10th. Just happened to be quite cold that day and though I tend to eskew riding in weather below 50°F I must of had a, "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" moment because it was well into the low 40's that evening.

Once again Raveman PR-1200 on the bars using only the output from the cut-off side. This time though I decided to use more of the 1000 lumen mode on the Fireflies E01 just so I could get more of an idea how well the torch maintained it's brightness during a longer period and how much battery power it would use.

I really didn't notice any dimming although I expected as much since the ride was short. I was using a non-protected 3120mAh version of the Sony VTC6 18650 ( high-drain ) battery. Photo below is with both lamps on and the E01 set to 1000 lumen. Only real problem I had was with changing modes since I was wearing full fingered gloves and had a hard time finding the mode button. Wish I had worn thicker socks as it was only my feet that were getting cold or I might have rode longer. The only other issue being that I really don't like riding when there is a heavy leaf cover on the trails as it makes it hard to see many things that can be problematic if not seen in time.

Sadly as I was returning to my car I arrived to find a couple cars with lights on parked near my vehicle. My first thought as I was approaching was that it might be the Natural Resources Park Rangers and that I might have to F with them ( since I was riding in a State Park after dark, although a very secluded section not usually patrolled ). Well, turned out not to be the Fuzz. Two cars with a bunch of young people out doing God knows what. Don't know why they were there ( maybe doing drugs ( shrugs ) ) but I hate coming back to my car at night in a secluded area and seeing anyone hanging around where I parked my car. 

When I got home I put the battery I used in the charger. Started off with a full charge and when the battery was recharged the charger said it took a 1535mAh charge. Not bad. Rode about 45 minutes and used about half the capacity of the battery without any noticeable dimming, not bad.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Cat, I like where you're going with self-contained on lid and dual emitter on bars ... work out the kinks for us! The other day I did notice I was getting annoyed by having 2 torches and changing modes on each ... they are both simple one touch to change low-med-hi around and around and one full click for on-off. I was on a longer ride and trying to manage use by really only using the least light needed at every moment....lots of clicking around. Not sure what's the best solution there. Probably get a real set of lights with syncd remotes  Anyway, just a thanks for the effort you put in.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Well I took another ride on Sunday ( Feb 9th ) using the E01 on the helmet only this time I was using my Gopro adapter to hold the torch. Been a while since I've been able to ride. Generally I just don't ride in the winter but lately I've been jones'n for a ride so much I just had to try to see if I could brave the cold even if just for a very short ride. Decided to take the road setup I have out just to do a quickie around the neighborhood. When I got into the woods on the paved pathways where I live I turned the E01 on just so I could judge how well it was working with the GPro mount.

With the Gopro mount the lamp sits a little higher off the helmet. I wanted to try this setup because I thought it would inable me to change modes easier as compared to my usual "flush mounting" directly to the helmet. Well...( rolling eyes )...the mount worked fine but because I was wearing full finger gloves , the gloves made finding the mode button really hard to do if not impossible. Hopefully when the weather gets warmer I won't have this problem once I switch back to half-finger gloves. 

Anyway when I could find the button the torch worked very well. I had the torch setup to use the middle mode ( ~ 500 lumen ). Once again I'm very impressed at how well this mode works as it easily reaches beyond 100 ft.
No doubt this will be my "work horse" mode once I start using it on MTB rides. With the Anduril UI all I need to do is do a quick "double click" and I have the highest boost mode. A quick double click on boost mode and it goes back to the last used mode. I'm hoping that will work really well once the weather is warmer and I can once again feel the top button on the torch easier. Still, it remains to be seen if being able to access the mode button will work well when riding on trails since trails tend to be bumpy. That's one of the reasons I've always favored torches with the mode button on the back of the torch. 

Anyway, I only rode for maybe 20 minutes as it was only in the low 40's(F). I was also trying out a pair of full finger gloves I bought on Amazon last year and sadly the gloves sucked big time as far as keeping my hands warm. Looks like I go back to wearing my old gloves if I do another cold ride. ( if I would of had better gloves likely I would of done a longer ride ).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Rolling the dice on the Fireflies E07*

Okay folks I finally decided what new torch to order. I was considering the Astrolux MF01 Mini but finally opted out for the Fireflies E07. This is something I want for using on my MTB handlebars and since I finally seem to have some money coming my way I think I can afford to drop the ~ $90 ( although I feel it is way over-priced ).

Took me a while to decide because I wanted to be sure the beam pattern was wide enough and yet still with decent throw. After looking at this video I think it might do what I want it to do. I know these were reported to have thermal issues but I am hoping the thermal problems will not be an issue since I have no intention of running this anywhere near it's highest output.

Hopefully I will have this in a couple weeks although with the C-virus issues going on in China at the time I'm praying there are no major delays. Anyway, I ordered the gray version with Cree XPL NW ( 4000K ). Been a really mild winter in my neck of the woods. By the time it gets here ( in Maryland ) I should be seeing some good weather for mountain biking. When I get it I'll be sure to post up and let everyone know how it performs. ( time now for me to order a few 21700's )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*E07; Back ordered*

I checked my email and noticed I haven't seen a shipping notice yet from Banggood for the E07. I did however receive a conformation email the day I placed the order. Looking over the conformation and clicking the link that indicated, "My order", I noticed that the torch I ordered is quote, "Out of stock", although it still says the order is "Processing". Not quite sure what that means or how long it will take. This is the first Banggood order I've placed that didn't tell me on the order page that the product I was ordering was "out of stock". If I had known that I wouldn't have ordered. Then again this might have something to do with the C-virus going on in China. Looks like I'll have to be patient with this order but I sure do hope to hear something by next week.

Anyway, if you are planning to order something from China right now there is likely to be delays. I'm in no big hurry but would be nice to have this by April.

( Edit; I checked the Banggood website again and there is still no indication on the product page that the product is sold out. I'll try to remember that if I plan on ordering anything from Banggood again. )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Fireflies E01 with 21700 cell*

With temps in the 60's (F) today ( Sunday ) I took a ride on my road setup just as the sun was going down. Wasn't really planning to use the E01 which I had on the helmet, I just wanted to test how it felt on my head since I now have a couple Samsung 21700 50E's ( 5000mAh ) cells. Turns out all is well. I never noticed any difference as far as weight goes. Likely when I start to use this when mountain biking I probably won't ever have to switch out a battery since most of my MTB rides at night are usually 2hrs or less.

Where I live we just had the warmest February in recorded Maryland history, not to mention no snow at all the whole month which is completely unheard of. I would of taken a mountain bike ride today but had a bit of rain on Friday so didn't want to take the chance the trails being too muddy.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Fireflies E07 : Feed back from Banggood CS*

Finally had the time to contact Banggood Customer Service about the delay of my E07 order. According to the person I talked to on their chat app, I was told the order would likely ship by March 30th ( or before ). I should receive an email when it finally ships which is the usual practice. If it actually ships by that time I'll be fine. If it doesn't I guess I'll just have to grimace and just bear it because what else can I do? I want the damn thing and no one else has it with the emitters I want. :bluefrown:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

deleted double post.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Hope for the E07 I ordered*

Banggood finally sent me another email concerning my Fireflies E07 order. It seems because of the Corona Virus the Chinese Spring Holiday was delayed so many workers are still on vacation. I'm being told the product will ship within a couple of more weeks. I figure if I get it by the end of April I'll be lucky.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Update on E07 order*

As I posted in another thread, Banggood finally cancelled my order last week and is supposedly going to credit my credit card. ( we'll see about that ).

After this debacle with Banggood I was about to forego anymore ordering from China. Alas, I have decided to give the Chinese one more chance . I found another Chinese company selling the torch I want ( with the emitters I want This time I placed the order through Paypal so it's supposedly in stock and if this is true should ship by midweek. Should come via DHL. I hope to get it within 18 days provided everything goes right. I am crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.

I'll provide more information on where I ordered from once I know the item has shipped and DHL gives me a call. Funny but the company also offered me a free item which in this case was 10 pieces of level three protection masks. I also ordered a cheap 2-bay charger since the one I have won't fit 21700's ( and it was only $10 ). Price on the main item was fair ( @$55USD ) but with the extra shipping cost and charger came to $100....*sigh*....I'm just hoping now that I haven't once again wasted money. If this doesn't pan out I'll never forgive myself for being so stupidly hooked on cheap torches.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*E07; The Saga continues*

I'm beginning to feel like I might have been bitten in the a$$ by the Chinese torch bug...again. 

The Fireflies E07 I ordered ( the second time ) I ordered directly from Fireflies this time. Since I never did get an automated conformation in my email I decided to ask a question on their contact link. While I did get a response the next day saying the order would ship the next day, I still wasn't getting any automated emails telling me the order has shipped. So, I wrote back. This time I asked if they could send me the DHL tracking number so I could figure out when it would arrive. Not surprisingly I haven't gotten a response to that request yet. That's what's got me worried.

*Word to the wise; It might not be a good time to be ordering anything shipping directly from China. *

Anyway, this means I have ( or had ) two orders in limbo. The first one ( Banggood ) did cancel but I have yet to see if I've been refunded any money from the first order. The second one might be more of a problem since I ordered it using Paypal. Personally I don't like using Paypal but it was the only option on their website. If I don't get my order ( or have DHL call me ) by the end of April I think it pretty safe to say, "I don't think I'll be getting my order". :madmax:

Making matters worse; With the Corona Virus having many USA companies laying off employees, trying to call the bank to get a refund on my credit card is bound to be a super pain in the a$$.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*E07 Saga continues part II*

I received an unexpected email today about my E07 order. The vendor wrote me to ask me if it was okay if the order shipped without the ( free ) protective masks. I wrote back and said that would be fine. Whether this means I'll get my torch any time soon I can only hope but it's a good sign that the vendor is communicating with me. However I'm not going to feel I'm out of the woods until I get a DHL tracking number. In the mean time I have a lot more on my mind to worry about than whether or not I get another torch to play with.

Unlike a lot of people I'm still employed because my job is related to the medical field. However my employer has cut my hours due to loss of revenue because of the Corona virus. I can only hope that the people who were told to stay home are allowed to go back to work at least by the end of May. Then I need all those doctor's offices that closed up to reopen so the company I work for begins to make the money they were making before all this virus crap happened.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*My E07 order; Finally some good news!*

Looks like the Fireflies E07 Saga is about to end. Got an email today from Paypal. Paypal confirmed the order and sent me the DHL tracking number.:cornut:
( about friggin time!...:thumbsup: ) Just to be sure it was legit I ran the tracking number through the DHL website and sure enough, shows the package ready to leave Hong Kong. Might take a couple weeks to get to me but at least I know it's on it's way.

My plan for the E07 was to use on the bars for mountain biking. I figured with 7-XPL HI's it should have a fairly wide beam pattern and since I ordered NW ( 4000K ) Cree XP-L HI's, I'm hoping the tint is nice and warm. Still, it's possible the optics coupled with the XP-L HI's might be more tighter than expected. If the spill is too limited I can still use it perhaps on the helmet. I think the optics were suppose to be 15°. If so, with 7 emitters should provide loads of spill, more than enough for the type of riding I do now.

Now the output for the version I ordered is supposedly ( measured review on Youtube video ) 6200 lumen. Of course I have no plans to use that level of output on the bike. Somewhere around 600-800 lumen should be enough and not cause any over-heating problems.

When it comes I'll be starting a new thread. I already have a set of 21700's and might order another set if everything pans out like I want. My plan is to use the E01 on the helmet ( with it's nice TIR optic beam pattern ) and the E07 on the bars. Been some time since I've done a MTB ride. Just been getting a lot of rain lately.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Somewhere around 600-800 lumen should be enough and not cause any over-heating problems.


My little Sofirn SP40 is slightly over half the size (heat-sink mass) of the EO7 and works fine on the bike in the turbo mode (approx. 1000 lumens from 1 xp-l emitter) as long as it has consistent air flow. 600 - 800 lumens split up between 7 emitters I wouldn't think there will be any heat issues either.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*E07, almost here*

DHL informs me that my package in is the USA..Might get it by sometime next week. The down side is I have a medical issue I'm dealing with so I likely won't be starting a review until I'm feeling better.


----------

